# Als je denkt aan de tijden die je met me heeft beleefd, zou je me nooit meer laten staan



## CarlitosMS

Hallo aan iedereen

Ik zou graag weten of deze zin fout gebouwd is. Past daar beter "Als je dacht aan de tijden" of "zal je me nooit meer laten staan"?
Hier is een beetje context:

Ik geef je meer dan iemand ooit gegeven heeft
Ik ben altijd met jou begaan
Als je denkt aan de tijden die je met me heeft beleefd
Zou je me nooit meer laten staan

(Geef het op, Clouseau)

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## bibibiben

Exact. Je zou hier 'dacht' verwachten, niet 'denkt':

Als je dacht aan de tijden die je met me hebt beleefd
*Zou* je me nooit meer laten staan

Hier zou 'denkt' beter passen:

Als je denkt aan de tijden die je met me hebt beleefd
*Zul *je me nooit meer laten staan

Kwestie van congruentie. Niet iets waar iedereen zich strikt aan houdt ...


----------



## eno2

Hij was toch gedumpt VOOR hij dit zong? 

De hele constructie klikt niet. Onzin.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Hij was toch gedumpt VOOR hij dit zong?
> 
> De hele constructie klikt niet. Onzin.



Als het moment van zingen ook een rol moet spelen (wat niet verplicht is), zou dit een goede constructie zijn:

Als je had gedacht aan de tijden die je met me hebt beleefd
Zou je me niet hebben laten staan.

Eventueel:
Had je me niet laten staan.


----------



## eno2

Nee het is niet verplicht. Maar hij heeft het duidelijk over iemand die hem gedumpt heeft. Dat kan je uit de tekst halen en niet uit de tijd van het zingen. 


> Als je had gedacht aan de tijden die je met me hebt beleefd
> Zou je me niet hebben laten staan.
> 
> Eventueel:
> Had je me niet laten staan.



Dat maakt wel zin. 

Maar je hebt dan wel de beweerde toekomstvoorspelling weggegooid  ["*Zul *je me nooit meer laten staan"]ten gunste van het bekende resultaat uit het verleden [ "Zou je me niet hebben laten staan"}

Ik vrees dat je kan draaien en keren  met de tijden zoals je wil, daarmee kan niet zinvol uitgedrukt worden wat Clouseau bedoelt uit te drukken, want dat maakt op zich geen zin. Het lijkt wel een tijdmachine met een verkeerde uitkomst.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik heb me inderdaad niet verdiept in de context. Ik kijk puur naar de grammaticaliteit van de zinnen (vooral ook omdat CarlitosMS hierin geïnteresseerd is). Deze zinnen zijn alle correct:

Als je dacht aan de tijden die je met me hebt beleefd
Zou je me nooit meer laten staan

Als je denkt aan de tijden die je met me hebt beleefd
Zul je me nooit meer laten staan

Als je had gedacht aan de tijden die je met me hebt beleefd
Zou je me niet hebben laten staan/had je me niet laten staan

Maar of ze ook stuk voor stuk in het lied bruikbaar zijn? Als de relatie al verbroken is, zou alleen de laatste zin nog passend zijn.


----------



## eno2

CarlitosMS said:


> Hallo aan iedereen
> 
> Ik zou graag weten of deze zin fout gebouwd is. Past daar beter "Als je dacht aan de tijden" of "zal je me nooit meer laten staan"?
> Hier is een beetje context:
> 
> Ik geef je meer dan iemand ooit gegeven heeft
> Ik ben altijd met jou begaan
> Als je denkt aan de tijden die je met me heeft beleefd
> Zou je me nooit meer laten staan
> 
> (Geef het op, Clouseau)
> 
> Groetjes
> Carlos M.S.


Bibibiben heeft zich uitgeput in grammaticaal juiste congruente zinnen.
"zou je me nooit meer laten staan"  suggereert dat ze hem  al eens liet staan.
Die context valt niet te negeren. De onzin van Clouseau is niet grammaticaal correct te formuleren.

Was dit maar altijd het geval met onzin.


> Als je had gedacht aan de tijden die je met me hebt beleefd
> Zou je me niet hebben laten staan/had je me niet laten staan
> 
> Maar of ze ook stuk voor stuk in het lied bruikbaar zijn? *Als de relatie al verbroken is, zou alleen de laatste zin nog passend zijn*.



De voorspellende wens  is hier wel ingewisseld voor de terugblik naar het verleden.
Betwijfel jij dat de relatie al verbroken is?
In dat geval zou het zo moeten uitgedrukt worden:


Ik geef je meer dan iemand ooit gegeven heeft
Ik ben altijd met jou begaan
Als je denkt aan de tijden die je met me hebt beleefd
zal/zou  je me nooit laten staan

Het suggestieve "meer" moet weg.

En op die manier is het gelukkige toekomstvooruitzicht zonder enige breuk dan gered.

Ik zou de hele tekst moeten bekijken wat Clouseau precies bedoelt uiteindelijk. Ik vermoed NIET dit laatste totaal breukloze happy end.


----------

